# general late season plant



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I just thought I would show this for anyone who might be interested.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perilla

I have a bunch of the korean kind planted in my garden so that I can save the seed from it. It is blooming in my area at the end of augest and looks like the bloom is going to last for some time. The bees have been all over it. If I can talk my wife out of some of the seeds, I am going to try and brodcast some in my field and see if they will survive in uncaultivated ground.

I just thought I would tell that I know the bees like this plant incase anyone was interested.

In the garden I get volenteers every year and it grows well.
Cheers
gww


----------

